# BMW C1 200 executive



## Ast (Sep 17, 2010)

I was looking for interesting vehicles when found a _BMW C1 200 executive_ with a broken engine (fuel pump problems) for 15 kSEK (2137 USD) on a swedish internet auction site:










While writing this message it seem to have been sold. However there are fully functional available for 25 kSEK still (3561 USD):










This must have been done before? Of course. Well. Here's a concept BMW C1-E: 






I like the, in my opinion, futuristic and slightly crazy look. Also, since anyone can buy an electric scooter for 15000 SEK (2137 USD) now it has to be something different.

How hard can it be to do this yourself?  I have no prior knowledge in building vehicles. I am more into physics and computer science.

My general amateurish idea is to rip out old engine, find new hub engine, hook up enough batteries and a controller in the space where the old engine was and connect it all together using as much premade components as possible. Naive, probably... I would like it to go 70 km/h with at least 30 km range for it to be usable inside town. I havn't figured out the budget yet, but the limiting factors are time and knowledge. And the problem of getting the vehicle approved by the local government (Bilprovningen)... Oh shit. Better buy a new electric bike I guss.. :/











BTW, blame Qer for me showing here. Last spring I arranged a tour of the local Vectus PRT test track (see above) and afterwards he introduced the lovely concept of DIY EV for some local interested people including myself. I have been lurking here from time to time since then.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Hello! *waves frantically* 



Ast said:


> Oh shit. Better buy a new electric bike I guss.. :/


You want to start here. I also found this page at bilprovningen that indicates that it might get easier to get modified vehicles legal. Of course, this is about ethanol converted cars, but considering that was strictly verboten not too far ago (even though people did it anyway) it at least shows some promising progress for us that want to get a more environmental friendly daily commute.

Cross your fingers...


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

given the incredibly tiny space available, I'd think you'd have to go lithium for the small battery size. But something like 24-48v is probably enough for something so small. Say 50 wh/mi, you want ~15mi, that's only 750wh. With a 24v system that's only a 30 ah battery. I'd look at some of the electric bikes in the garage to get a better idea of how much energy you'll really need though, that seems awfully low. But it should definitely be doable.


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

my first thought on converting that, would be to contact this guy
http://www.enertrac.net/
see if he could fit that motor into a size wheel that would work for that. maybe see if he could do a smaller custom wheel motor. then you can have more room for batteries.

this place i just found seems to have a good selection of wheel-hub motors with tires..
http://www.goldenmotor.com/


----------

